# FISHING TIP #971. Boat, yak, dock rod holder



## captken

Made from PVC, what else? You will need 6 or 8".
Tools: Jig saw and drill. Smooth with file or sandpaper.


----------



## Papa Z

_Awesome ideia :clap Glade to see some one is still thanking!!! :usaflag_


----------



## 69Viking

Damn good idea, simple and cheap!


----------

